

The Darling Project - kotharia
http://darling.dolezel.info/en/About_Darling

======
jamesrom
> As Android currently dominates the market, there is probably little reason
> to invest time in such an effort.

What a snarky comment. I suppose because Windows dominates the market there's
little reason to invest time in Linux then?

------
jiggy2011
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4893022>

